# Jigsaw Recommendation



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello all.

I am looking to purchase a used jigsaw and am willing to spend up to a maximum of $100.00 if possible. I will be using it on 3/4" MDF. If that helps any.

Would you be so kind as to give me some recommendations. Thank you. Peter


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Under $100 is going to get you a lighter duty saw. I have the old corded Grizzly, and it is a beast, but I don't think they sell that one anymore. Dewalt sells one that looks a lot like it

Try a couple and see which feel good in the hand. Hitachi, Dewalt, some of the craftsmans look solid. The best advice I can give on a cheaper saw is to use good blades. I use Bosch blades, usually the progressor series. They make a underpowered saw cut better.

Refurbished is another option https://www.sears.com/bosch-factory...Id=CPO Outlets&prdNo=5&blockNo=5&blockType=G5

Check out the classifieds, if you find a Bosch under $100, go for it

https://annapolis.craigslist.org/tls/d/annapolis-bosch-jigsaw/6793496557.html


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Huh, I've got a B&D I got around 1977, probably the least expensive they had. It's been used from 1/4" plywood, up to 2X4s, and still working just fine.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

peterbata said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am looking to purchase a used jigsaw and am willing to spend up to a maximum of $100.00 if possible. I will be using it on 3/4" MDF. If that helps any.
> 
> Would you be so kind as to give me some recommendations. Thank you. Peter


why play around...
move to the head of the class..
https://www.cpooutlets.com/bosch-ji...default,sc.html?prefn1=condition&prefv1=recon


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I too am looking at buying a new Jig Saw. I currently have about a 10 year old Black and Decker. I absolutely hate the thing. It was made before the newer crop that have orbital patterns and still has the older blade mounting. The newer saws have the bayonet type blades that are easier to change and get right. 

I have Dewalt 20V tools and have looked at the 20V Jig saw to cut the cord. I bought the drill first that came with 2 small batteries. I later bought the 6.5" circular saw and a 4" cutoff/grnder tool. The saw and and grinder eat batteries so I bought 2 five amp hour batteries. 

So what I have read the Bosch corded is pretty good. They have several models but of course the most expensive one is the best. 

So I have a similar problem about deciding what to buy. I do not want a used one for a tool in this price range. Besides finding a used decent tool is like looking for a needle in a hay stack. Usually you do not find the needle but you sure can get stuck by a needle in the haystack.

Should I get a new Bosch corded or go for the Dewalt 20V. The Dewalt is about 160.00 everywhere and the Bosch is about 150.00 to 220.00 (model JS470E and JS572EK respectively) on Amazon. 

Please give me any feedback about the Dewalt 20V Jigsaw and/or the Bosch saws.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gdonham1 said:


> I too am looking at buying a new Jig Saw.
> 
> Please give me any feedback about the Dewalt 20V Jigsaw and/or the Bosch saws.


visit the link I posted...


----------



## etaf (Jan 10, 2019)

i have had a few Jigsaws , old B&D from the 70's and a borsch , I do like the Borsh.
However, I recently started investing in cordless Dewalt (circular saw, planner , drill etc ) and purchased the cordless Jigsaw - NOT the brushless version 
its great , not having to worry about the cable and works very well with both 2AH and 3AH Batteries 
Although I'm only a DIYer so the usage is not high 
I recently made up a Window seat using 18mm MDF and it worked well and the batteries on the Circular saw, Jigsaw, Drill and Impact driver , easily lasted the couple of days, without recharge, to construct and install 

Although the blower set to blow across the sw, did not seem to clear the dust easily


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> why play around...
> move to the head of the class..
> https://www.cpooutlets.com/bosch-ji...default,sc.html?prefn1=condition&prefv1=recon


Thank you @Stick486. I would have jumped on a Bosch refurb. Had I not lived in Canada! Deja Vu right!


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you all for the great suggestions. One thing that I have working against me is that some of the suppliers that have been mentioned do NOT sell / ship to Canada. One more question Barrel-Grip vs Top-Handle


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

kp91 said:


> Under $100 is going to get you a lighter duty saw. I have the old corded Grizzly, and it is a beast, but I don't think they sell that one anymore. Dewalt sells one that looks a lot like it
> 
> Try a couple and see which feel good in the hand. Hitachi, Dewalt, some of the craftsmans look solid. The best advice I can give on a cheaper saw is to use good blades. I use Bosch blades, usually the progressor series. They make a underpowered saw cut better.
> 
> ...


 @kp91 Thank you. I came across a used Bosch 1587AVS that comes with several blades for $100.00. Your thoughts? Actually, I just came across the Bosch JS260 120-Volt Top-Handle Jigsaw from Home Depot for $82.00. I wonder if it is that an Uber entry level unit though


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

peterbata,

When purchasing such as a Jigsaw, I would recommend to add a few extra bucks and buy a good quality tool. This is a tool you may be using for the next 10 to 15 years or more. So spend a bit extra now. if you pay $100. now and it goes bad shortly after the purchase, where are you then?. Your down a hundred and are you going to buy a cheapy again or go for the gusto. 
By a good brand saw, De walt, Bosch or others. I have a two De Walts, one is corded and the other is battery operated. I use them both depending on the job, I have to do. I hope this may help you. 

Tagwattss1


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Frank said, in spades! Used= no warranty...and it's used. 
Factory refurbished is a bit different, although I have no idea where you'd find a Bosch refurb up here in Canada.
Personally I have no use for used tools; only ever been a bad experience for me.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

New it is. Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Stick,
They don't ship to Canada !!!!!

Peter is not a woodworker, he is simply trying to complete a project and will no longer have use for woodworking tools.

Dan


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Danman1957 said:


> Stick,
> They don't ship to Canada !!!!!
> 
> Peter is not a woodworker, he is simply trying to complete a project and will no longer have use for woodworking tools.
> ...


Thank you @Danman1957. I couldn't have said it better myself. Without going into too much detail, I hope that all is well?


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Peter,

If you can get the Bosch new for $82, then I would go for it. If you clean it well and keep the box, you might sell it for +/- $50 when you're done. I have a Mastercraft that I've been using for about 10 yrs and it is fine, Get good blades !!!!!
MDF being made from saw dust and glue, will dull blades faster than cutting solid wood. Buy several and when you feel you need to push harder on the saw, replace the blade instead. Let the tool do it's job, don't force it.

Good luck

Dan


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the DeWalt cordless, 18v and really like not messing with a cord. I already had other DeWalt 18v tools so this was a logical choice. But on reflection, I'd rather have the Bosch to begin with. However, DeWalt has provided a battery upgrade path to the 20 v version. I've also found some heavy duty replacement batteries for DeWalt at about $50 a pair, so I'm going to stick with that brand.


----------



## etaf (Jan 10, 2019)

i think in UK & europe the Dewalt 18V XR range is the same as the Dewalt 20V MAX range in USA - not sure about Canada
my post referred to the UK range 18V XR jigsaw , My Cordless Dewalts are all 18V XR range and I'm looking to get maybe get a 54V flexivolt battery sometime in the future , but as an occasional DIYer not having many issues with the 18V batt life so far


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a Bosch JS470EB and love it, I got mine for less than 2/3 of HD's price at a professional hardware supplies store.

I agree that the Bosch blades are great. They would make a big difference on any jigsaw that you choose. Highly recommended.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

peterbata said:


> Thank you @Danman1957. I couldn't have said it better myself. Without going into too much detail, I hope that all is well?


too bad we didn't know this to start w/...
time to hit HF...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Danman1957 said:


> Stick,
> They don't ship to Canada !!!!!
> 
> Peter is not a woodworker,* he is simply trying to complete a project and will no longer have use for woodworking tools.*
> ...


I'm done...


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

TenGees said:


> I have a Bosch JS470EB and love it, I got mine for less than 2/3 of HD's price at a professional hardware supplies store.
> 
> I agree that the Bosch blades are great. They would make a big difference on any jigsaw that you choose. Highly recommended.


Try not to chuckle @TenGees. Your Bosch sells for USD$159.00 (depending on where you are shopping of course)
That same model comes in at a whopping CDN$279.00 at our local HD store here in Canada. Obscene I say!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> too bad we didn't know this to start w/...
> time to hit HF...


I have some Mastercraft tools from Canadian Tire that my brother says are the same as Harbor Freight's, maybe just a different color and a little more money. I bought my son the DW corded model a couple of years ago, I think I got it at CT too. It has all the feel of a pretty good tool and had tool less blade change if I remember right. Since then he decided he needed a cordless jigsaw and he already had a few DW 20 volt tools so we got him one of those too. Also a nice tool. I think it was $99 from Amazon Canada no batteries. 

Peter if you plan to sell it when you are done then something like a Bosch or DW will have some resale value whereas the Mastercraft I see on Kijiji have little to no resale value. Nor do B & D or Skil. But they don't cost as much either. I've had a few Mastercraft tools perform very well for what I paid for them.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have some Mastercraft tools from Canadian Tire that my brother says are the same as Harbor Freight's, maybe just a different color and a little more money. I bought my son the DW corded model a couple of years ago, I think I got it at CT too. It has all the feel of a pretty good tool and had tool less blade change if I remember right. Since then he decided he needed a cordless jigsaw and he already had a few DW 20 volt tools so we got him one of those too. Also a nice tool. I think it was $99 from Amazon Canada no batteries.
> 
> Peter if you plan to sell it when you are done then something like a Bosch or DW will have some resale value whereas the Mastercraft I see on Kijiji have little to no resale value. Nor do B & D or Skil. But they don't cost as much either. I've had a few Mastercraft tools perform very well for what I paid for them.


Thank you for the info @Cherryville Chuck. I have seen a ton of DW models appearing in our local classified listings. Wired and cordless. To be honest with you this may be one of the tools that I actually decide to keep. I have quite a bit of deck work that I need to attend to next spring.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

peterbata said:


> @kp91 Thank you. I came across a used Bosch 1587AVS that comes with several blades for $100.00. Your thoughts? Actually, I just came across the Bosch JS260 120-Volt Top-Handle Jigsaw from Home Depot for $82.00. I wonder if it is that an Uber entry level unit though


I prefer top handle to barrel grip, but every one is different. Look at the amps on the name plate, it should be 6 or more amps if it is their heavy duty saw.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

One more vote for Bosch. My jig saw work was marginal at best until I purchased a Bosch. I reach for it often when I need to make a quick cut.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I was going to mention Peter that if you plan on using it for long periods of time then the better ones like the Bosch or the DW I bought for my son will be kinder to your hands. The better ones have more weight and run smoother which produce a lot less vibration. You'll feel the difference right away. You might consider Hitachi too. Metabo and Hitachi just merged which may bring Metabo's price down. I own a Metabo jigsaw and it runs like a Swiss sewing machine. But it was on sale 30 years ago for $120 from the regular $170 when I bought it so not cheap.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a Sears,POS jigsaw only use once I will give to you if you pay the shipping. Replaced it with a Makita cordless, that is a going concern, really nice til the battery runs down, but it comes with 2 batteries and a charger, Go top handle, unless you have big hands and like to keep them warm. watch out for the cord it is always in the way, cut mine off a few times, only takes a few minutes to re-splice the cord, after about 3 splices you will need a new cord or do like I did and just put a plug on at the handle. Be sure to get one that uses the Bosch tang blades like was stated above they really make a difference , cut thru cord w/o ruining the blade. 

Herb


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

peterbata said:


> Thank you all for the great suggestions. One thing that I have working against me is that some of the suppliers that have been mentioned do NOT sell / ship to Canada. One more question Barrel-Grip vs Top-Handle


The top handle sells better and the trigger makes it easier to control speed. The barrel grip gives better control of the tool but the power switch and thumb wheel are a separate operation. I was at a woodworking show a number of years ago and the Bosch dealer had both set up to play with. I bought the barrel grip. It is a personal choice, that is why both are still made. There is no best. Bosch has great blade stability for tight curve control. If you are using it instead of a circular saw to cut up plywood and 2×4s you will find it easier to cut straight with a circular saw. I bought mine before the battery powered stuff but for a jigsaw the first name is still Bosch, just like Milwaukee owns demolition saws (Sawzalls).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

peterbata said:


> Thank you all for the great suggestions. One thing that I have working against me is that some of the suppliers that have been mentioned do NOT sell / ship to Canada. One more question Barrel-Grip vs Top-Handle


My 2 cents on Barrel vs Top Handle. With a barrel grip you will have a lot more control e.g. it will be easier to cut a straight line. I have a Bosch which my wife bought on-line for me. I pointed to the barrel grip picture but she ordered the top handle tool. Of course I couldn't return it so what I do is hold it by the barrel and turn it on with my other hand. If I'm doing a cut that doesn't need to be too accurate I can use the top handle. I figure I have the best of both worlds. With the Bosch barrel heat has never been a problem. Not an inexpensive tool ($160 US) but it has worked great. Just another opinion.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

JIMMIEM said:


> My 2 cents on Barrel vs Top Handle. With a barrel grip you will have a lot more control e.g. it will be easier to cut a straight line. I have a Bosch which my wife bought on-line for me. I pointed to the barrel grip picture but she ordered the top handle tool. Of course I couldn't return it so what I do is hold it by the barrel and turn it on with my other hand. If I'm doing a cut that doesn't need to be too accurate I can use the top handle. I figure I have the best of both worlds. With the Bosch barrel heat has never been a problem. Not an inexpensive tool ($160 US) but it has worked great. Just another opinion.


 @JIMMIEM Thank you for your input. I have attached an image of what it is that I plan on cutting. Jigsaw first then finish it off with my router.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

I just found out that my neighbor owns a Bosch Jigsaw that he would be willing to part with. Apparently, he has only used it a handful of times. It is the Bosch Model: JS365

Any thoughts?

Thank you. Peter


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

peterbata said:


> Try not to chuckle @TenGees. Your Bosch sells for USD$159.00 (depending on where you are shopping of course)
> That same model comes in at a whopping CDN$279.00 at our local HD store here in Canada. Obscene I say!


I paid C$160 for mine and it was over C$240 at HD at the time. If you have a hardware store that caters to professionals, check their prices.

I prefer a barrel grip partially because that's what I used at work for many years. Seems like I have better control closer to the cut but I agree that a variable speed trigger is nice. With a good blade on my jigsaw, for fun I cut 3/4" plywood by just holding the cord about 6 inches from the saw! Try that with my old $20 B&D and the cheap blades. hahaha


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

According to the product description that should be an excellent saw. It has lots of power, a rubber grip where your hand goes, tool less blade change, and you can switch the fan exhaust to blow your pencil line clean so that you can see where you are cutting. It has variable speed and trigger control which seems redundant but that's getting nit-picky. I think you'll be very happy with that tool. Bosch makes very good blades for them and I have some Lenox blades that are also very good.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> According to the product description that should be an excellent saw. It has lots of power, a rubber grip where your hand goes, tool less blade change, and you can switch the fan exhaust to blow your pencil line clean so that you can see where you are cutting. It has variable speed and trigger control which seems redundant but that's getting nit-picky. I think you'll be very happy with that tool. Bosch makes very good blades for them and I have some Lenox blades that are also very good.


Thank you @Cherryville Chuck. I went ahead and took it off of my neighbors hands. I couldn't resist at $50.00CDN. Seemed like a good deal to me! Appreciate your input. Peter


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Is there a specific Bosch blade that I should consider when cutting through 3/4" MDF


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's a list of Bosch blades and their use: https://www.bosch-do-it.com/gb/en/diy/accessories/accessories-for-jigsaws-200534.jsp


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

peterbata said:


> Is there a specific Bosch blade that I should consider when cutting through 3/4" MDF


here...

.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> here...
> 
> .


Thank you Sir. Have a wonderful evening. Peter


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

New to this forum, but have been installing high end car audio since the 1980s.
MDF is the go to material for speaker baffles, enclosures and panels; from 1/8" hardboard to 1" or even multiple panels laminated together for extra stiffness when building BIG systems with say a dozen 18" subwoofers and kilowatts of power.

Really surprised no one else caught this, but cutting even half inch, but especially 3/4" or thicker mdf with a standard jig saw doesn't work - regardless of what blade you are using.

ORBITAL jig saw is the only way, along with an appropriate high grade blade. This means the blade rocks as well as cuts, clearing the chips and basically angling the cutting blade angle of incidence.
This is especially important when cutting curves; but you will break off blades and kill your saw as well as your patience level if you try to use anything other than an orbital saw.

I have cut thousands of panels on a table saw (or get HD to cut them for me on their panel saw) but anything that isn't straight gets the orbital BOSCH barrel saw I have had since 1995. Low vibration, heavy and does the trick.

Hope this helps.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

TenGees said:


> Here's a list of Bosch blades and their use: https://www.bosch-do-it.com/gb/en/diy/accessories/accessories-for-jigsaws-200534.jsp


Thank you @TenGees. That's very kind of you. Have a great day. Peter


----------



## Armstrong69 (Aug 31, 2020)

I Believe in UK & europe That the Dewalt 18V XR Array is Just like the Dewalt 20V MAX range in USA - Unsure about Canada

My post called the UK range 18V XR jigsaw, My Vacuum Dewalts are all 18V XR range and I'm seeking to get possibly receive a 54V flexivolt battery sometime in the future, but as an occasional DIYer not having many difficulties with the 18V batt life so far! 

I got one from this list! https://sawingexperts.com/best-jigsaw-reviews/

P.S. there is no way i am associated with this website!


----------



## malikwaqas758 (Jul 23, 2020)

peterbata said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am looking to purchase a used jigsaw and am willing to spend up to a maximum of $100.00 if possible. I will be using it on 3/4" MDF. If that helps any.
> 
> Would you be so kind as to give me some recommendations. Thank you. Peter


Hey you can check this link i hope you can get desire best jigsaw under $100


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I wonder if the reviewers in the last two posts have ever even seen the jigsaws reviewed. IMO they're only here fishing for clicks on affiliate link pages.


----------



## malikwaqas758 (Jul 23, 2020)

TenGees said:


> I wonder if the reviewers in the last two posts have ever even seen the jigsaws reviewed. IMO they're only here fishing for clicks on affiliate link pages.


Thats not true he said which jigsaw are best under 100$ so i will tell him this is not a big deal i just help him thats it


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Used jigsaw.

I have bought many good jigsaw In pawn shops. Many Bosch jigsaws in many options. Reasonably priced for around $25-$40. I bought a metabo for $20 recently. I bought a new PC in the box 10 years ago, but have yet to use it...

Good brand jigsaw last a long time..


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Two things... first only buy a brand name. You'll never regret paying a little extra and you'll never lose money should decide to sell it. Secondly DO NOT BUY A CORDLESS ONE. Unless you live in or are using it in an area that doesn't have electricity. Good batteries are expensive and they don't last forever and they will die when you need them most, so you really need two and keep one charged at all times. One can make an argument for a battery-operated drill because drills are used outside a lot and they are only used for a few seconds. It can take longer to find an extension cord and plug it in then the time spent drilling. They don't have as much torque as a corded one especially when the battery is low. So when I need torque I reach for the corded drill. How often will you use a jigsaw outside and when you do how often will it be used for only a few seconds at a time so what are you going to do with all the extra time you save by not plugging it in. The same goes for any of the other battery-operated tools that are all the rage and for that matter all the battery-operated garden tools and other outdoor things that are now being sold. A battery-operated snow blower, really? Please!


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Battery or no battery depend on the individual and what they are doing...In or put of the shop cordless staplers/nailers,jigsaws,mitersaws,etc.

If I'm installing I can put one cord down. 1 six way and plug numerous cordless tools in to charge. If I'm only going to put Some small, trim in, cut out a sink a cordless is going to be your first choice

In the cabinet shop there will always be a airline for a pnuematic gun. Jigsaws and routers are too cheap and will usually have a cord. Because there building at the table, the bench, routers , jigsaws, etc are stored being them on a bench where they don't intefer with the builder 

Corded or cordless is an individual decision..


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

TenGees said:


> I wonder if the reviewers in the last two posts have ever even seen the jigsaws reviewed. IMO they're only here fishing for clicks on affiliate link pages.


I totally agree!


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

What are reviews and how do they help me?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

malikwaqas758 said:


> Thats not true he said which jigsaw are best under 100$ so i will tell him this is not a big deal i just help him thats it


Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I had a cheap B&D jigsaw that i bought shortly after high school and used it for the odd thing for decades. Then I got a Bosch barrel-grip (JS470EB)... what a difference. There's also a great difference in the blades you use. Maybe a decent blade would've made a difference even on my old B&D. One thing to look for in a jigsaw is guides on the back of the blade near the shoe. I think that helps to keep the blade vertical when cutting curves (less deflection).

@Rebelwork Woodworking I see that pic of the Metabo that you posted has those guides. When I was working in the sign business Metabo/Walther was a very respected name and that's a very nice looking jigsaw.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Even though this thread was started a long time ago, the recent responses bring up some good points. For me if I am only going to use a jig saw for a couple of minutes every couple of months I would get an inexpensive saw where you have at least heard of the brand. For regular use the price doubles but is worth the expense for a quality saw like a Bosch, Dewalt, Makita etc. etc.

BTW I am corded in the shop... don't see the sense in buying batteries when I have all these plug ins.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Armstrong69


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

@malikwaqas758 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steve William (Jul 2, 2021)

etaf said:


> i have had a few Jigsaws , old B&D from the 70's and a borsch , I do like the Borsh.
> However, I recently started investing in cordless Dewalt (circular saw, planner , drill etc ) and purchased the cordless Jigsaw - NOT the brushless version
> its great , not having to worry about the cable and works very well with both 2AH and 3AH Batteries
> Although I'm only a DIYer so the usage is not high
> ...


I think is excellent but I want to tell you according to a review of the best jigsaw guide these are the best jigsaw.
Bosch JS470E Jigsaw 
BLACK+DECKER Jigsaw 
DEWALT DCS331B Jigsaw


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I've never seen a review that helped my decision except o a tile saw recommended by tile professionals. 

Asking actual users is the best review..


----------



## ETguy (Jul 2, 2021)

Steve William said:


> I think is excellent but I want to tell you according to a review of the best jigsaw guide these are the best jigsaw.
> Bosch JS470E Jigsaw
> BLACK+DECKER Jigsaw
> DEWALT DCS331B Jigsaw


Those reviews are usually a farce. They pop up on my news feed every day with the 5 best this or the 10 best that. Most of the time the info on each model is just the manufacturer's blurb with a link to Amazon. The author is just trying to score Amazon brownie points.Just look at that list. Bosch and DeWalt are professional or at least serious woodworker grade and Black & Decker is home owner stuff. They all have their place but you don't compare one against the other. Bosch has an excellent reputation for building good jig saws. Mine is an older corded model and I am very satisfied. DeWalt may nake a good jig saw; I have quite a few of their tools but without driving yourself nuts, you can't go wrong with a Bosch.


----------



## Steve William (Jul 2, 2021)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> I've never seen a review that helped my decision except o a tile saw recommended by tile professionals.
> 
> Asking actual users is the best review..


I am saying this is best but I have bought some jigsaws from there for me it was amazing experiernce.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Steve William said:


> I am saying this is best but I have bought some jigsaws from there for me it was amazing experiernce.


Professional use Bosch. Save yourself for f sone time and ask..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Steve William


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @ETguy


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You pretty much get what you pay for. If you buy a cheap saw it will not cut as well or be as powerful as a more expensive one. But a jigsaw, unlike a table saw isn't used that much and a used one won't sell for that much. It's always nice to have the best but not always necessary.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

mgmine said:


> You pretty much get what you pay for. If you buy a cheap saw it will not cut as well or be as powerful as a more expensive one. But a jigsaw, unlike a table saw isn't used that much and a used one won't sell for that much. It's always nice to have the best but not always necessary.


Why buy less. I have never bought a new Bosch otr Metabo jigsaw. Always find them at pawn shops for $35-$45 . A jigsaw like any other tool is only important when being used.

Remember junk is junk and sells for junk prices. When I see cheap brands I just walk on by..

But it's not unusual to see hobby woodworkers waste money on poor brands only to post a complaint later..


----------



## Steve William (Jul 2, 2021)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Professional use Bosch. Save yourself for f sone time and ask..


I also use bosch don't worry


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Why buy less. I have never bought a new Bosch otr Metabo jigsaw. Always find them at pawn shops for $35-$45 . A jigsaw like any other tool is only important when being used.
> 
> Remember junk is junk and sells for junk prices. When I see cheap brands I just walk on by..
> 
> But it's not unusual to see hobby woodworkers waste money on poor brands only to post a complaint later..


It all depends on what you need. I to buy top of the line tools but realize that all tools do not have to be top of the line. Major tools are used more than minor tools and so they should be better made. Table saw bandsaw planer etc. Minor tools router, yes a router, hand sander jigsaw etc as long as they are accurate will last the average person a lifetime. Two examples come to mind. I have a Craftsman drill that I got in the 80's that is still going strong and a Harbor Freight oscillating tool that will keep up with my Fein multimaster on all but the toughest jobs. The difference is that the HF one cost $15 dollars and the hold down bolt alone on the Fein costs $24.98. So I buy and spend what I need to get the best tool to do the job I have. What I don't like doing is using a handle on a wrench as a hammer. and by that, I mean that if a job calls for a tool I buy the correct one without regard to cost. If after a few years I find that I'm not using the tool I sell it. Now that doesn't mean that I'm about to go out and buy a demolition hammer to knock out a few concrete blocks. But If I have a whole room to knock down then I'll buy one from Harbor Freight rather than rent one. The HF hammer will do the job but it certainly isn't top of the line.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

gdonham1 said:


> I too am looking at buying a new Jig Saw. I currently have about a 10 year old Black and Decker. I absolutely hate the thing. It was made before the newer crop that have orbital patterns and still has the older blade mounting. The newer saws have the bayonet type blades that are easier to change and get right.
> 
> I have Dewalt 20V tools and have looked at the 20V Jig saw to cut the cord. I bought the drill first that came with 2 small batteries. I later bought the 6.5" circular saw and a 4" cutoff/grnder tool. The saw and and grinder eat batteries so I bought 2 five amp hour batteries.
> 
> ...


I have an 18 v. DeWalt, and I like it well enough. Working without a cord is a major plus, because I have managed to slice into the cord on two saws over the years. Very annoying. But the AC powered saws are MUCH cheaper and work very well. If I were still using a corded jig saw, I'd work out a way to suspend the power cord above the table, out of reach of the blade. I also now stick with the Bosch blades. They seem more robust than the cheaper brands.

If course, if I had plenty of money, I'd go for the Bosch. It's a tank.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

mgmine said:


> It all depends on what you need. I to buy top of the line tools but realize that all tools do not have to be top of the line. Major tools are used more than minor tools and so they should be better made. Table saw bandsaw planer etc. Minor tools router, yes a router, hand sander jigsaw etc as long as they are accurate will last the average person a lifetime. Two examples come to mind. I have a Craftsman drill that I got in the 80's that is still going strong and a Harbor Freight oscillating tool that will keep up with my Fein multimaster on all but the toughest jobs. The difference is that the HF one cost $15 dollars and the hold down bolt alone on the Fein costs $24.98. So I buy and spend what I need to get the best tool to do the job I have. What I don't like doing is using a handle on a wrench as a hammer. and by that, I mean that if a job calls for a tool I buy the correct one without regard to cost. If after a few years I find that I'm not using the tool I sell it. Now that doesn't mean that I'm about to go out and buy a demolition hammer to knock out a few concrete blocks. But If I have a whole room to knock down then I'll buy one from Harbor Freight rather than rent one. The HF hammer will do the job but it certainly isn't top of the line.


Pay less , get less...

Why you shop for deals. Pawn shops, ebay, marketpkace, etc.

I've been on the forums long enough to hear those talk about wants and needs. Many pay top dollar for wants and get cheap on the needs..

I stopped looking for tools. I go to the pawn shops occasionally, but a great deal just has to fall in my lap at this point..


----------



## Lerus82 (Jun 22, 2021)

Bosch jigsaw is the best on to perfect shaping and smoothly cutting.


----------

